# Tobacco pouch



## Pipedreamz (Feb 4, 2011)

If you use a tobacco pouch, either a snap closure or roll up, do you leave your baccy in the plastic zipLoc bag as well? I ordered a pipe "man purse" that is a case for one pipe, tool and lighter and baccy pouch. Just wondering if I leave my baccy in the leather pouch for a week or two while smoking it, will it become really dry?


----------



## Reverie Forest (Mar 31, 2009)

I own a Mac Baren two-pipe bag that includes a snap-close pouch. The only times I put tobacco in there is if I'll be going out and using it that day. If I leave any tobacco in there for longer than a day, two or three, depending on the type, it will become very dry. I think your idea of doubling it up in a ziplock is a good one. However, I use the pouch's drying characteristics to my advantage. Most blends out of the tin are too moist for my preference, so I'll throw it in the pouch at the beginning of the day, and by the time I'm driving back home from work or wrapping up my day, I'll have some baccy that's all set and ready for me.


----------



## Johnisnotcool (Mar 7, 2010)

Good question! I've been wondering the same thing! I've been thinking of buying one to take with me camping.


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

Pouches are lined with rubber or latex and are not meant to have another ziplock packed in there, there really isn't that much space besides. I personally wouldn't do it because I don't want the thin latex/rubber to get stretched, holed or torn from having another bag stuffed in there. It is meant to be a small container that you can easily slip into your pocket for easy tobacco access. You should be able to press the pouch almost flat, or roll it up tightly.

You should only keep as much as you plan to smoke for a few days to a week at a time, if you want to carry a lot of tobacco, I suggest that you keep the bulk of it in a ziplock or tin and only transfer enough for a few days to your pouch.


----------



## bigdaddychester (Feb 22, 2010)

Thanks for posting this question Lee and all the input so far from everyone. I had been thinking of the same thing the past few days.

I just got a couple pipe pouches with some estate pipes I purchased recently. They have the rubber or latex lining inside but when I opened them, they still had an odor (not a bad one....kind of a sweet aromatic but not something I'm familiar with) I would like to use these but I'm afraid any tobacco I put in there will end up taking on the smell also. 

would a simple wipe down with a damp cloth be sufficient or should I buy some Price Albert or something and put in there to maybe neutralize it? Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## Trip59 (Aug 9, 2010)

I have a foldover, 3 days and I notice it starting to dry more than I like... I have a zip up with the rubber tubes by the zipper... second day it's noticeably dryer.

I've taken to only putting a couple bowls in either and returning them to my 'daily' jar. I keep a smaller jar with an ounce or so in it to open and close daily, with the bulk in another jar that I only open when the daily jar gets empty.

Trip


----------



## Nachman (Oct 16, 2010)

I use fold over pouches and have put as much as 50g in one at a time. Usually the tobaccos I carry in the pouch are Samuel Gawith so they start out too moist. I smoke quite a bit so I by the time I am through the first third it is just right. For the last third I throw in one of those humidifier buttons. It will be gone before there is any problem. They were designed for someone who smokes one kind of tobacco at a time and smokes at least three pipes a day. At that rate 50g will be used up in 6 or 7 days.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

I don't use a pouch now that we men can get away with carrying a backpack (dammit, it's not a purse!); I just toss a mason jar in there. But, back in the seventies when I did use a pouch, I never left the tobacco in there. As soon as I got home, the tobacco went back into the tin.

As for ziplocks, all I've ever used them for is mailing trades.


----------



## WWhermit (Nov 30, 2008)

I have a small case that carries one pipe, lined with velvet, and on the other side, a tobacco pouch that is lined with latex. It's designed for a one-day use situation. 

Whatever tobacco I'm going to be smoking for that day, I put into a ziploc baggie, and that does go into the tobacco pouch. Since I smoke everything from aromatics, Vapers, VAs, and english blends, I don't want to "ghost" the latex with any one particular blend. I have no problem with putting the ziploc baggie into the latex tobacco pouch.

It's a great case, works very well for a single day out, and I can probably carry close to a full 50g tin's worth of tobacco, a pipe, lighter, czech tool, and 10 or so cleaners comfortably.

But to answer your specific question, do what's comfortable for you. For me, any baccy I take out for that day will already be the moistue level I want, so I keep in the ziploc to ensure it stays that way.

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

Nothing wrong with putting baccy inside the pouch ... the putting the pouch inside a ziplock baggie :first:


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Another alternative would be one of this small screw top tins which you could slip in your pocket or perhaps pouch.

Screwtop Tin Containers -Specialty Bottle


----------



## Jessefive (Oct 21, 2009)

I've always thrown a ziplock into the pouch, but it never fits right. Using the pouch to dry out moist tobacco is a great idea though. I've always planned for smoking when I'm out by bringing already dried out tobacco, i.e. the samples I already had in baggies. I'll have to try packing some moist tobacco for days out.


----------

